# Network News Music



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 6, 2021)

A colleague shared this site with me and I thought I would pass it on to the forum...









Network News Music


Appreciating news theme music.




www.networknewsmusic.com





Music on the national news programs was a part of my life when I was younger (I don't watch much now). I remember many of these themes from when I was a kid. 

It's nice to hear that many of the same themes are still being used, and I also think it's cool to celebrate the work of these composers - many of whom I had never heard of until seeing this site (probably some of you are on this forum! ).

Enjoy!


----------

